# Need ideas how to make a few bucks after my nine to five job.



## jerrykobes (Apr 21, 2006)

Okay, so I have a job that after the trip, break, and work I end up walking up at 8:30am and coming home at 7:30pm M-F. Sometimes I come in two hours earlier and because of that leave earlier, and there are some weeks where I have to work Saturdays. So my job is somewhat stable but there are some variances that happen on my schedule. The only other thing I feel I should mention about my day to day life is that I live in New York City and don't have a car.

Anyway, I need some ideas as to how I can make a few bucks on the side after work with computers given my life style. I have a general foundation of knowledge in computers when it comes to hardware, networking, and programming. I have repaired computers, troubleshooted home networks, built basic programs, and designed HTML pages, but I'm not an expert at any of these activities.

I am willing to do a bit of studying, but whatever is the quickest to learn and most low-skill would be preferable. And I don't want to give up my current job.

Any ideas?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Look into affiliate marketing and freelance writing.

You might not be an "expert" on the topics you mentioned, but most experts don't have the time (and many don't have the ability) to write about their fields. You can do a little research in the areas you have general knowledge, write articles, and sell them to publishers. elance.com, ezinearticles.com, and helium.com are good sites to learn more about writing for money.


----------



## TerraFirma (Dec 16, 2008)

Perhaps you could look into selling computer hardware from an online portal, or offer computer repair services locally. The latter wouldn't be too difficult since if you cannot fix their problem, it is freelance so just refer them to somebody else. Of course the more skill you have in these fields, the more money you will be able to make at it, so it is always recommended to learn as much as possible, which is really only a matter of dedicating some time each day to research and education.

Good luck on your ventures in the future.


----------

